# My few lights..



## phil_vr (Mar 4, 2006)

From top to bottom: Boxed Black Surefire G2 (I use it regular), Nylon sealed
Yellow Surefire G2 (I believe this is the first packaging of surefire ?!), a
Vextra cheap flashlight/radio, a Minimag imitation with a clickie tailcap (fits 
the Minimag perfect) in a showcase.
The bottom line is: Coast V9 keychain led, Coast V2 Tactical 1.25W 3AAAA,
Aluminum Garrity 2AA Xenon, Aluminum Garrity 2AA Krypton (with clickie),
my first old black Minimag, Red Blue and Purple Minimag's, and a Garrity 3AAA
Aluminum LED.

This is my small collection so far. I was a Maglite fan till I finally saw the
light! (AKA: Surefire G2 on my eyes !) 
I already have two Surefire 9P's on my way, and it seems that the way
forward will be lithium powered for me from now on!!

I kinda wonder: I have my black Minimag for years and it seems to be one
of the first models (it doesnt have the Maglite Cat emblem) and it doesnt 
mention the initials "AA" in the bezel like the newer ones. When these were
made and till when they were sold?


Sorry for the crude quality. I only have a kodak 3.2 Mpixel and it is doesnt
do any favours in the colors and in depth.


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2006)

What's the "axe" in the first picture?


----------



## phil_vr (Mar 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> What's the "axe" in the first picture?



Ibanez GSA60..


----------

